

Reverse non-disclosure for potential employer - TTDaVeTT

I am a ruby on rails developer that has some sites currently in private beta.  I am looking for some part time word and wondering, what would be the best way to protect myself legally and allow a potential employer to view my work?  Is there some sort of non-disclosure agreement that I could have them sign?
======
ptb35
It's a good idea to get them to sign a non-disclosure and asking to do so
demonstrates that you have something worth reviewing. Most non-disclosures
I've seen protect both parties. You could offer to bring your own form to the
table, but a lot of larger companies like to use their own.

